# Wlan Stick Gaming



## steffen2891 (10. Juni 2017)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit 5 m Luftlinie (Eingangsbereich - Schlafzimmer) per WLAN zu überbrücken. Ich zocke gerne Shooter, daher ist mir der Ping wichtig. Mein 1150 Board hat kein Wlan. 

AVM FRITZ!WLAN Stick AC 860
So ein Stick ? oder ein Repeater? D-Lan? Bin mir iwie unschlüssig was von der Leistung am Besten ist. Preis ist vorerst Nebensache.

Router wird eine 7490. 50 Mbit Telekomik, sofern der Anschluss in dem Jahrtausend noch geschaltet wird....

Ich könnte Notfall 7,5 m LAN Kabel legen, was aber aus optischen und praktischen Gründen die absolute Notlösung wäre.


Danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## JoinRise (10. Juni 2017)

Ganz klar, leg dir ein lan kabel. 
Mitallen anderen wirst du nicht glücklich


----------



## Lyph (10. Juni 2017)

Ich habe seit gestern ein dLAN im Einsatz und kann dir daher die Information geben, dass der Ping bei 10ms liegt (über WLAN des dLAN Adapters).
Das ist jedoch der selbe Ping wie über das Fritz!Box WLAN (7490). Ping technisch ist da also heutzutage kaum ein Unterschied.

Nun muss man abwägen was einem wichtiger ist: Kosten vs Stabilität (via Kabel).

Generell würde ich immer ein LAN-Kabel bevorzugen. Man kann es auch schön verlegen wenn man sich Mühe gibt.

Kurze Informationen zu dLAN:
Die Bandbreite nimmt mit Entfernung der Stromkabel ab. In meinem Fall habe ich ein devolo 1200+ im Einsatz was bis zu 1200MBit übertragen kann.
Das dLAN verläuft vom Dach zum Keller und dann in den Garten. Geschätzt sind das 50 Meter Kabel (sofern die Kabel intelligent im Haus verlegt wurden).
Im Garten kommen noch 40MBit an.

Früher war WLAN ein NoGo fürs Zocken da es nicht stabil war. Heute sieht die Sache schon anders aus. Nutze das WLAN meiner Fritz!Box 7940 nun schon seit zwei Jahren und ich hatte noch nie einen Abbruch der Verbindung.

Google mal "Kabelkanal" und verleg ein LAN Kabel. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## steffen2891 (10. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Der Router steht im Gang und der PC im Schlafzimmer. Ich kann das Kabel hinter dem Bett entlang legen und es wäre dann ca 1,5 m  über den Gang sichtbar (vor der Badtüre und durch die Schlafzimmertüre dann links am Bett vorbei). Die Verbindung brauch ich aber normal nur, wenn der Rechner läuft, weshalb ich glaube ich zum LAN Kabel tendiere (auch wegen den Kosten). Ein DLAN wie deins kostet das 10 Fache vom Kabel... da kann ich glaub lange ausstecken oder einstecken wenn ich es dann brauche


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. Juni 2017)

Es geht nichts über Kabel.

WLAN ist ziemlicher Mist, wenn dir Latenz wirklich wichtig ist. Ich sehs bei mir. Je nach Gerät und Entfernung erreiche ich zwar zwischen 50 und 200 MBit/s netto an Datendurchsatz, wenn ich mir aber die Netzwerkauslastung im Taskmanager ansehe, dann gibts immer wieder Unterbrechungen, in denen die Bandbreite kurz auf 0 KBit/s geht. Mit LAN Kabel hab ich dagegen exakt 1 GBit/s von PC zu PC und niemals Unterbrechungen. Das ist im Graphen eine gerade Linie.

Wenn dann würd ich eher noch auf dLAN setzen. Die Bandbreiten sind zwar ziemlich mies (hatte bei mir nur 40 MBit/s) dafür ist die Verbindung meist ähnlich stabil, wie mit LAN Kabel.


----------



## steffen2891 (10. Juni 2017)

ja iwie hab ich mir das schon gedacht und so wie ich mich kenne wird dann bei jedem lag hart reingeflamed  werde wohl beim guten alten Kabel bleiben.


----------



## Lyph (10. Juni 2017)

Du brauchst kein 1200MBit dLAN. In deinem Fall reicht auch ein 500MBit dLAN.
Wenn es dir "nur" um die Erweiterung einer 50MBit Internetleitung geht würde auch ein 100MBit dLAN reichen (was es nicht zu kaufen gibt).

500MBit dLAN Adapter sind erschwinglicher und für 30 bis 60€ zu haben.

Aber bedenke dass auch dLAN Kabel benötigt: Router -> Adapter 1 und Adapter 2 -> PC.
Mein Set war teurer da ich durch die Entfernung 1200MBit benötigte und außerdem musste mein zweiter Adapter auch ein Access Point sein (um WLAN im Garten zu haben).

Wenn du das LAN-Kabel über den Flur nicht verlegen möchtest kannst du dir günstige 500MBit dLAN Adapter kaufen und es ausprobieren. 
Solltest du unzufrieden sein kannst du von deinem Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen.


----------



## blautemple (14. Juni 2017)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Es geht nichts über Kabel.
> 
> WLAN ist ziemlicher Mist, wenn dir Latenz wirklich wichtig ist. Ich sehs bei mir. Je nach Gerät und Entfernung erreiche ich zwar zwischen 50 und 200 MBit/s netto an Datendurchsatz, wenn ich mir aber die Netzwerkauslastung im Taskmanager ansehe, dann gibts immer wieder Unterbrechungen, in denen die Bandbreite kurz auf 0 KBit/s geht. Mit LAN Kabel hab ich dagegen exakt 1 GBit/s von PC zu PC und niemals Unterbrechungen. Das ist im Graphen eine gerade Linie.
> 
> Wenn dann würd ich eher noch auf dLAN setzen. Die Bandbreiten sind zwar ziemlich mies (hatte bei mir nur 40 MBit/s) dafür ist die Verbindung meist ähnlich stabil, wie mit LAN Kabel.



dLAN ist halt echt massiv Abhängig von der Verkabelung im Haus. Ich wohne in einem sehr neuen Haus und erreiche per dLAN mit einem 1,2GBit/s Kit von TP-LINK eine Netto-Datenrate von ca 300 bis 400MBit/s


----------

